# Hi, guys. Nice to see a political forum that includes humor



## Gary Anderson

Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed. 

I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!


----------



## MeBelle

Welcome aboard Gary!


----------



## Pop23

Gary Anderson said:


> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!



Humor?

Where?


----------



## deltex1

We love Jews here...so get ready to rumble...welcome.


----------



## Samson

Pop23 said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor?
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...


"retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active"


----------



## Samson

deltex1 said:


> We love Jews here...so get ready to rumble...welcome.



I like Orange Jews.


----------



## deltex1

I prefer grapefruit.


----------



## MeBelle

Samson said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love Jews here...so get ready to rumble...welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Orange Jews.
Click to expand...

'jew eat?


----------



## Samson

deltex1 said:


> I prefer grapefruit.




I suspect you'd like all Fruit Jews.


----------



## Mojo2

*"Hi, guys. Nice to see a political forum that includes humor..."*

**

*



Goodfellas (1990)

Click to expand...

*


> *Quotes*





> Henry Hill: You're a pistol, you're really funny. You're really funny.
> 
> Tommy DeVito: What do you mean I'm funny?
> 
> Henry Hill: It's funny, you know. It's a good story, it's funny, you're a funny guy.
> [laughs]
> 
> Tommy DeVito: What do you mean, you mean the way I talk? What?
> 
> Henry Hill: It's just, you know. You're just funny, it's... funny, the way you tell the story and everything.
> 
> Tommy DeVito: [it becomes quiet] Funny how? What's funny about it?
> 
> Anthony Stabile: Tommy no, You got it all wrong.
> 
> Tommy DeVito: Oh, oh, Anthony. He's a big boy, he knows what he said. What did ya say? Funny how?
> 
> Henry Hill: Jus...
> 
> Tommy DeVito: What?
> 
> Henry Hill: Just... ya know... you're funny.
> 
> Tommy DeVito: You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little fucked up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?
> 
> Henry Hill: Just... you know, how you tell the story, what?
> 
> Tommy DeVito: No, no, I don't know, you said it. How do I know? You said I'm funny. How the fuck am I funny, what the fuck is so funny about me? Tell me, tell me what's funny!
> 
> Henry Hill: [long pause] Get the fuck out of here, Tommy!
> 
> Tommy DeVito: [everyone laughs] Ya motherfucker! I almost had him, I almost had him. Ya stuttering prick ya. Frankie, was he shaking? I wonder about you sometimes, Henry. You may fold under questioning.



Goodfellas 1990 - Quotes - IMDb


----------



## deltex1

Samson said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer grapefruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you'd like all Fruit Jews.
Click to expand...

Like the ones in YOUR closet?


----------



## Gary Anderson

MeBelle60 said:


> Welcome aboard Gary!


Thanks.


----------



## Gary Anderson

Pop23 said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor?
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...

I can't post the link but you could read my signature link and see quite a bit of humor.


----------



## Gary Anderson

deltex1 said:


> We love Jews here...so get ready to rumble...welcome.


Well, my natural father was Jewish and I am adopted. Like I say, I object to all racial superiority. But Zionism is not Judaism and is simply a political project bought and paid for by Rothschild in the 1800's.


----------



## Gary Anderson

Mojo2 said:


> *"Hi, guys. Nice to see a political forum that includes humor..."*
> 
> **
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Goodfellas (1990)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quotes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Hill: You're a pistol, you're really funny. You're really funny.
> 
> Tommy DeVito: What do you mean I'm funny?
> 
> Henry Hill: It's funny, you know. It's a good story, it's funny, you're a funny guy.
> [laughs]
> 
> Tommy DeVito: What do you mean, you mean the way I talk? What?
> 
> Henry Hill: It's just, you know. You're just funny, it's... funny, the way you tell the story and everything.
> 
> Tommy DeVito: [it becomes quiet] Funny how? What's funny about it?
> 
> Anthony Stabile: Tommy no, You got it all wrong.
> 
> Tommy DeVito: Oh, oh, Anthony. He's a big boy, he knows what he said. What did ya say? Funny how?
> 
> Henry Hill: Jus...
> 
> Tommy DeVito: What?
> 
> Henry Hill: Just... ya know... you're funny.
> 
> Tommy DeVito: You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little fucked up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?
> 
> Henry Hill: Just... you know, how you tell the story, what?
> 
> Tommy DeVito: No, no, I don't know, you said it. How do I know? You said I'm funny. How the fuck am I funny, what the fuck is so funny about me? Tell me, tell me what's funny!
> 
> Henry Hill: [long pause] Get the fuck out of here, Tommy!
> 
> Tommy DeVito: [everyone laughs] Ya motherfucker! I almost had him, I almost had him. Ya stuttering prick ya. Frankie, was he shaking? I wonder about you sometimes, Henry. You may fold under questioning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goodfellas 1990 - Quotes - IMDb
Click to expand...

I won't fold under questioning. Thanks for the threat though.


----------



## deltex1

Gary Anderson said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love Jews here...so get ready to rumble...welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my natural father was Jewish and I am adopted. Like I say, I object to all racial superiority. But Zionism is not Judaism and is simply a political project bought and paid for by Rothschild in the 1800's.
Click to expand...

The white guys restored the Jews to where they are now.  The muzzies took umbrage and got their ass kicked.  So the Jews expanded a bit...spoils of war.  With all the trouble the white guys have with the muzzies now, we don't give a shit  about what happened in 1800.  More later.....I'm sure.


----------



## boedicca

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## Pop23

Gary Anderson said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor?
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't post the link but you could read my signature link and see quite a bit of humor.
Click to expand...


Not you, this forum

It's full of outrageously boring hum de dums

Not me of course, but then again, I'm normally drunk. 

Anyway, welcome aboard


----------



## Gary Anderson

boedicca said:


> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.


I just got the stupid shot for those guys who want to call me a racist. I didn't want to catch their disease.


----------



## Gary Anderson

Pop23 said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor?
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't post the link but you could read my signature link and see quite a bit of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not you, this forum
> 
> It's full of outrageously boring hum de dums
> 
> Not me of course, but then again, I'm normally drunk.
> 
> Anyway, welcome aboard
Click to expand...

Lol, thanks pal. I appreciate the welcome!


----------



## Gary Anderson

Samson said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor?
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active"
Click to expand...

It's harder than you think. I used to be a welfare worker and it was a thankless job. I caught a few fraudsters though.


----------



## boedicca

Gary Anderson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the stupid shot for those guys who want to call me a racist. I didn't want to catch their disease.
Click to expand...


The best one to get is the skin-thickening one.

You'll have more fun here if you can take it as well as dish it out.


----------



## Gary Anderson

deltex1 said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love Jews here...so get ready to rumble...welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my natural father was Jewish and I am adopted. Like I say, I object to all racial superiority. But Zionism is not Judaism and is simply a political project bought and paid for by Rothschild in the 1800's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white guys restored the Jews to where they are now.  The muzzies took umbrage and got their ass kicked.  So the Jews expanded a bit...spoils of war.  With all the trouble the white guys have with the muzzies now, we don't give a shit  about what happened in 1800.  More later.....I'm sure.
Click to expand...

Well, since the Muslim uprisings are a direct result of Yinon Zionism or Clean Break and the like, I would fault Zionism, a multiracial cabal, for the regime change and hatred against the USA that we see in the world. David Ben-Gurion wanted global control. He was an atheist who followed in the footsteps of Herzl, only with more violent tendencies.


----------



## Gary Anderson

boedicca said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the stupid shot for those guys who want to call me a racist. I didn't want to catch their disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best one to get is the skin-thickening one.
> 
> You'll have more fun here if you can take it as well as dish it out.
Click to expand...

I used to write for Business Insider as a contributor. So, I used to write articles exposing the dark side of libertarianism. and the natives used to thrash me in the comments. So, I am thick skinned.


----------



## boedicca

O


Gary Anderson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the stupid shot for those guys who want to call me a racist. I didn't want to catch their disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best one to get is the skin-thickening one.
> 
> You'll have more fun here if you can take it as well as dish it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to write for Business Insider as a contributor. So, I used to write articles exposing the dark side of libertarianism. and the natives used to thrash me in the comments. So, I am thick skinned.
Click to expand...



You are going to be Very Popular here with the moonbats.


----------



## Gary Anderson

Boedicca, I am a Moonbat who supports gun rights. I also am a Christian. I am assuming moonbats are leftists. Well, I support helping the poor and so did Will Rogers. If Will Rogers would be labeled a moonbat today, I would be proud to stand with him. And so would the Greatest Generation who he taught about the scamsters at the banks. 

But I understand that Zionism, as a political movement, controls in varying degrees, the Republican Party and the Democratic Party. So, this international cabal is responsible for 9/11, the Sandy Hook Hoax, and likely other false flags and hoaxes under Obama. Zionism controls the west, but there is starting to be a backlash.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Samson said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love Jews here...so get ready to rumble...welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Orange Jews.
Click to expand...


  I like mint Jew lips ...as long as she's hot.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Gary Anderson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the stupid shot for those guys who want to call me a racist. I didn't want to catch their disease.
Click to expand...



You ever beat a liberal in an argument? Yes? Then you've met the definition of being a racist.

Welcome. Jump in with both feet.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gary Anderson said:


> Boedicca, I am a Moonbat who supports gun rights. I also am a Christian. I am assuming moonbats are leftists. Well, I support helping the poor and so did Will Rogers. If Will Rogers would be labeled a moonbat today, I would be proud to stand with him. And so would the Greatest Generation who he taught about the scamsters at the banks.
> 
> But I understand that Zionism, as a political movement, controls in varying degrees, the Republican Party and the Democratic Party. So, this international cabal is responsible for 9/11, the Sandy Hook Hoax, and likely other false flags and hoaxes under Obama. Zionism controls the west, but there is starting to be a backlash.



   We actually might get along. You'll have to work on some of your faults but they're minor.


----------



## Rikurzhen

boedicca said:


> O
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the stupid shot for those guys who want to call me a racist. I didn't want to catch their disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best one to get is the skin-thickening one.
> 
> You'll have more fun here if you can take it as well as dish it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to write for Business Insider as a contributor. So, I used to write articles exposing the dark side of libertarianism. and the natives used to thrash me in the comments. So, I am thick skinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to be Very Popular here with the moonbats.
Click to expand...


Hey, he's from your side of the fence.


----------



## Indofred

Gary Anderson said:


> Hi Guys





> Hi, guys. Nice to see a political forum that includes humor



Hi. but I feel I must point out the following:
As a Muslim, I have no sense of humour and will suicide bomb the first person to accuse me of being even slightly funny.
I do the same to the next one, and any other fucker that suggests it.


----------



## boedicca

Gary Anderson said:


> Boedicca, I am a Moonbat who supports gun rights. I also am a Christian. I am assuming moonbats are leftists. Well, I support helping the poor and so did Will Rogers. If Will Rogers would be labeled a moonbat today, I would be proud to stand with him. And so would the Greatest Generation who he taught about the scamsters at the banks.
> 
> But I understand that Zionism, as a political movement, controls in varying degrees, the Republican Party and the Democratic Party. So, this international cabal is responsible for 9/11, the Sandy Hook Hoax, and likely other false flags and hoaxes under Obama. Zionism controls the west, but there is starting to be a backlash.



You and I aren't going to like each other very much; I'm not a fan of Antisemitism (which is the true nature of the anti Zionism you promote).

But good luck anyway.


----------



## boedicca

Rikurzhen said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> O
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the stupid shot for those guys who want to call me a racist. I didn't want to catch their disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best one to get is the skin-thickening one.
> 
> You'll have more fun here if you can take it as well as dish it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to write for Business Insider as a contributor. So, I used to write articles exposing the dark side of libertarianism. and the natives used to thrash me in the comments. So, I am thick skinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to be Very Popular here with the moonbats.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, he's from your side of the fence.
Click to expand...



You clearly do not grok where my side of the fence is, bub.


----------



## Indofred

boedicca said:


> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.



What like a range instructor teaching a young girl how to use an Uzi?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Indofred said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys. Nice to see a political forum that includes humor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi. but I feel I must point out the following:
> As a Muslim, I have no sense of humour and will suicide bomb the first person to accuse me of being even slightly funny.
> I do the same to the next one, and any other fucker that suggests it.
Click to expand...


 You do have a sense of humor!!! Who knew?


----------



## Gary Anderson

Indofred said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys. Nice to see a political forum that includes humor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi. but I feel I must point out the following:
> As a Muslim, I have no sense of humour and will suicide bomb the first person to accuse me of being even slightly funny.
> I do the same to the next one, and any other fucker that suggests it.
Click to expand...

Hand over mouth to keep from laughing.


----------



## Gary Anderson

boedicca said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boedicca, I am a Moonbat who supports gun rights. I also am a Christian. I am assuming moonbats are leftists. Well, I support helping the poor and so did Will Rogers. If Will Rogers would be labeled a moonbat today, I would be proud to stand with him. And so would the Greatest Generation who he taught about the scamsters at the banks.
> 
> But I understand that Zionism, as a political movement, controls in varying degrees, the Republican Party and the Democratic Party. So, this international cabal is responsible for 9/11, the Sandy Hook Hoax, and likely other false flags and hoaxes under Obama. Zionism controls the west, but there is starting to be a backlash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I aren't going to like each other very much; I'm not a fan of Antisemitism (which is the true nature of the anti Zionism you promote).
> 
> But good luck anyway.
Click to expand...

I am sorry, but that is a lie. A British court ruled that Zionism is not intrinsic to Judaism. Furthermore, the prophets of the Torah said that the new Zion would be established by the Messiah, not by a bunch of atheists who took the money from Religious Jews and escaped Hitler, leaving the religious Jews behind.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gary Anderson said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys. Nice to see a political forum that includes humor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi. but I feel I must point out the following:
> As a Muslim, I have no sense of humour and will suicide bomb the first person to accuse me of being even slightly funny.
> I do the same to the next one, and any other fucker that suggests it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hand over mouth to keep from laughing.
Click to expand...


 SunniMan is a Republican in a muslim body.
Sometimes I want to high five him,other times I want to shoot him.
   You'll get use to it....


----------



## Gary Anderson

Boedicca, just FYI, Herzl, the father of Zionism came up with the concept of relocating the native population when the Zionist state was created. So, the ethnic cleansing of 1948, where Palestinians were tortured, stoned, murdered, including children, and driven out of Palestine, was premeditated. Israel is engaging in a war crime daily. That has nothing to do with Judaism.


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys. Nice to see a political forum that includes humor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi. but I feel I must point out the following:
> As a Muslim, I have no sense of humour and will suicide bomb the first person to accuse me of being even slightly funny.
> I do the same to the next one, and any other fucker that suggests it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hand over mouth to keep from laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SunniMan is a Republican in a muslim body.
> Sometimes I want to high five him,other times I want to shoot him.
> You'll get use to it....
Click to expand...



lol. Me too!


----------



## Moonglow

Gary Anderson said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor?
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's harder than you think. I used to be a welfare worker and it was a thankless job. I caught a few fraudsters though.
Click to expand...


I should hope so, as much as you were payed...


----------



## Moonglow

Gary Anderson said:


> Boedicca, just FYI, Herzl, the father of Zionism came up with the concept of relocating the native population when the Zionist state was created. So, the ethnic cleansing of 1948, where Palestinians were tortured, stoned, murdered, including children, and driven out of Palestine, was premeditated. Israel is engaging in a war crime daily. That has nothing to do with Judaism.


I am sure only Israel is the only one in the region killing...But,,,alas, is for another thread, this thread is for intro's only...


----------



## Rikurzhen

Gary Anderson said:


> Boedicca, just FYI, Herzl, the father of Zionism came up with the concept of relocating the native population when the Zionist state was created. So, the ethnic cleansing of 1948, where Palestinians were tortured, stoned, murdered, including children, and driven out of Palestine, was premeditated. Israel is engaging in a war crime daily. That has nothing to do with Judaism.



Hey, this is your intro thread, so why not jump in and start a thread on Herzl and lay it all out there.


----------



## Gary Anderson

Rikurzhen said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boedicca, just FYI, Herzl, the father of Zionism came up with the concept of relocating the native population when the Zionist state was created. So, the ethnic cleansing of 1948, where Palestinians were tortured, stoned, murdered, including children, and driven out of Palestine, was premeditated. Israel is engaging in a war crime daily. That has nothing to do with Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, this is your intro thread, so why not jump in and start a thread on Herzl and lay it all out there.
Click to expand...

Well, his idea was to pay the natives to leave, not kill them and stone them and torture them by the Plan Dalet. But it was wrong even to contemplate moving an entire people anyway. Herzl was financed by Rothschild, so that Zionism was clearly a political movement that most of the religious Jews fiercely opposed at the time. There are still religious Jews who put their necks out to oppose Zionism, which is now a multiracial cabal of power. The US government is practically lead around by the nose by Zionist political doctrine. That includes the private Fed, the neocons, the globalists and the Israeli government. 

Obama is a Zionist, but relative reluctant compared to the Republicans. Zionists control gun control in the Democratic party and gun rights but point them at the wrong enemy in the Republican party. That is how Lady Lynn Rothschild can support Hillary Clinton and Sarah Palin. 

I have four grown children and have been married 40 years.


----------



## eagle1462010

WELCOME ABOARD MATEY!

We just made room for ya..........


----------



## boedicca

Gary Anderson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boedicca, I am a Moonbat who supports gun rights. I also am a Christian. I am assuming moonbats are leftists. Well, I support helping the poor and so did Will Rogers. If Will Rogers would be labeled a moonbat today, I would be proud to stand with him. And so would the Greatest Generation who he taught about the scamsters at the banks.
> 
> But I understand that Zionism, as a political movement, controls in varying degrees, the Republican Party and the Democratic Party. So, this international cabal is responsible for 9/11, the Sandy Hook Hoax, and likely other false flags and hoaxes under Obama. Zionism controls the west, but there is starting to be a backlash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I aren't going to like each other very much; I'm not a fan of Antisemitism (which is the true nature of the anti Zionism you promote).
> 
> But good luck anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry, but that is a lie. A British court ruled that Zionism is not intrinsic to Judaism. Furthermore, the prophets of the Torah said that the new Zion would be established by the Messiah, not by a bunch of atheists who took the money from Religious Jews and escaped Hitler, leaving the religious Jews behind.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's the key propaganda.  Congratulations on your very thorough programming.


----------



## Moonglow

Rikurzhen said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boedicca, just FYI, Herzl, the father of Zionism came up with the concept of relocating the native population when the Zionist state was created. So, the ethnic cleansing of 1948, where Palestinians were tortured, stoned, murdered, including children, and driven out of Palestine, was premeditated. Israel is engaging in a war crime daily. That has nothing to do with Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, this is your intro thread, so why not jump in and start a thread on Herzl and lay it all out there.
Click to expand...


He can write, not read....


----------



## Gary Anderson

boedicca said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boedicca, I am a Moonbat who supports gun rights. I also am a Christian. I am assuming moonbats are leftists. Well, I support helping the poor and so did Will Rogers. If Will Rogers would be labeled a moonbat today, I would be proud to stand with him. And so would the Greatest Generation who he taught about the scamsters at the banks.
> 
> But I understand that Zionism, as a political movement, controls in varying degrees, the Republican Party and the Democratic Party. So, this international cabal is responsible for 9/11, the Sandy Hook Hoax, and likely other false flags and hoaxes under Obama. Zionism controls the west, but there is starting to be a backlash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I aren't going to like each other very much; I'm not a fan of Antisemitism (which is the true nature of the anti Zionism you promote).
> 
> But good luck anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry, but that is a lie. A British court ruled that Zionism is not intrinsic to Judaism. Furthermore, the prophets of the Torah said that the new Zion would be established by the Messiah, not by a bunch of atheists who took the money from Religious Jews and escaped Hitler, leaving the religious Jews behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the key propaganda.  Congratulations on your very thorough programming.
Click to expand...

Prove it is propaganda. You can't. Chris Hedges was on the ground in Gaza and saw Israel killing Palestinian children on purpose. Not as human shields. Israel is lying and everyone knows it and it is in keeping with Yinon Zionism which you ought to take the time to read sometime. It is online and easy to find. Israel Shahak, a chemist in Jerusalem was a holocaust survivor, and he translated the Yinon into English to WARN AMERICANS. The neocons adopted virtually the same plan set forth by Yinon. If you have the guts, read it. Then you will know.


----------



## boedicca

* Yawn *

Suggest you read through the excruciatingly boring threads in the archive in which the Antisemites have gone on and on ad nauseum regarding the Evul Joos.


----------



## Ropey

So far, not good.



Gary Anderson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boedicca, I am a Moonbat who supports gun rights. I also am a Christian. I am assuming moonbats are leftists. Well, I support helping the poor and so did Will Rogers. If Will Rogers would be labeled a moonbat today, I would be proud to stand with him. And so would the Greatest Generation who he taught about the scamsters at the banks.
> 
> But I understand that Zionism, as a political movement, controls in varying degrees, the Republican Party and the Democratic Party. So, this international cabal is responsible for 9/11, the Sandy Hook Hoax, and likely other false flags and hoaxes under Obama. Zionism controls the west, but there is starting to be a backlash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I aren't going to like each other very much; I'm not a fan of Antisemitism (which is the true nature of the anti Zionism you promote).
> 
> But good luck anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry, but that is a lie. A British court ruled that Zionism is not intrinsic to Judaism. Furthermore, the prophets of the Torah said that the new Zion would be established by the Messiah, not by a bunch of atheists who took the money from Religious Jews and escaped Hitler, leaving the religious Jews behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the key propaganda.  Congratulations on your very thorough programming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it is propaganda. You can't. Chris Hedges was on the ground in Gaza and saw Israel killing Palestinian children on purpose. Not as human shields. Israel is lying and everyone knows it and it is in keeping with Yinon Zionism which you ought to take the time to read sometime. It is online and easy to find. Israel Shahak, a chemist in Jerusalem was a holocaust survivor, and he translated the Yinon into English to WARN AMERICANS. The neocons adopted virtually the same plan set forth by Yinon. If you have the guts, read it. Then you will know.
Click to expand...







 

Carry on.


----------



## Gary Anderson

boedicca said:


> * Yawn *
> 
> Suggest you read through the excruciatingly boring threads in the archive in which the Antisemites have gone on and on ad nauseum regarding the Evul Joos.


If you want to listen to Stormfront and those idiots destroy the truth for their white supremacist attitudes, then go ahead. I don't even go there. You are slandering me if you think I believe the way they do. Don't slander me.


----------



## Samson

Gary Anderson said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor?
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's harder than you think. I used to be a welfare worker and it was a thankless job. I caught a few fraudsters though.
Click to expand...


Well that certainly explains your quest for comedy.

It will be a long journey.


----------



## Samson

Gary Anderson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Yawn *
> 
> Suggest you read through the excruciatingly boring threads in the archive in which the Antisemites have gone on and on ad nauseum regarding the Evul Joos.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to listen to Stormfront and those idiots destroy the truth for their white supremacist attitudes, then go ahead. I don't even go there. You are slandering me if you think I believe the way they do. Don't slander me.
Click to expand...


Paging Dr. Boudicca!!!!

PAGING DR BODICCAAAAAaaaaaaAA!

We need that Skin Thickening hypo, STAT!


----------



## Samson

Gary Anderson said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys. Nice to see a political forum that includes humor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi. but I feel I must point out the following:
> As a Muslim, I have no sense of humour and will suicide bomb the first person to accuse me of being even slightly funny.
> I do the same to the next one, and any other fucker that suggests it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hand over mouth to keep from laughing.
Click to expand...





Um


You realize that we cannot see or hear you, right?


----------



## Indofred

Samson said:


> You realize that we cannot see or hear you, right?



Lucy can.


----------



## Gary Anderson

Samson said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys. Nice to see a political forum that includes humor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi. but I feel I must point out the following:
> As a Muslim, I have no sense of humour and will suicide bomb the first person to accuse me of being even slightly funny.
> I do the same to the next one, and any other fucker that suggests it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hand over mouth to keep from laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um
> 
> 
> You realize that we cannot see or hear you, right?
Click to expand...

What is your problem?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Gary Anderson said:


> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!



Many kinds of zionism, some of which are indeed political. So when you say things like 'I view zionism as the most dangerous movement...seeking regime change..' I don't know what you're talking about. And the only logical conclusion is you're either ignorant, or an anti-semite.

There are Christian zionism movements and even Muslim ones. It's not some unified conspiracy looking to take over the world. And there's even some religious Jewish ones who're against the state of Israel (Neturi Karta et al.)

You worked for the government? ...Our's?


----------



## Gary Anderson

Delta4Embassy said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many kinds of zionism, some of which are indeed political. So when you say things like 'I view zionism as the most dangerous movement...seeking regime change..' I don't know what you're talking about. And the only logical conclusion is you're either ignorant, or an anti-semite.
> 
> There are Christian zionism movements and even Muslim ones. It's not some unified conspiracy looking to take over the world. And there's even some religious Jewish ones who're against the state of Israel (Neturi Karta et al.)
> 
> You worked for the government? ...Our's?
Click to expand...

It isn't logical to say I am anti Semite just because you don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## saveliberty

Trash day was moved forward one day because of the holiday wasn't it?


----------



## boedicca

Gary Anderson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Yawn *
> 
> Suggest you read through the excruciatingly boring threads in the archive in which the Antisemites have gone on and on ad nauseum regarding the Evul Joos.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to listen to Stormfront and those idiots destroy the truth for their white supremacist attitudes, then go ahead. I don't even go there. You are slandering me if you think I believe the way they do. Don't slander me.
Click to expand...



Betraying your bigotry, bub.  I don't pay any attention to Stormfront, talk radio, Bill O'Reilly, Rush Limbaugh, Glen Beck and the entire host of folks loons like you use as "arguments", in a feeble attempt to deflect attention from your inane comments.


----------



## Gary Anderson

boedicca said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Yawn *
> 
> Suggest you read through the excruciatingly boring threads in the archive in which the Antisemites have gone on and on ad nauseum regarding the Evul Joos.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to listen to Stormfront and those idiots destroy the truth for their white supremacist attitudes, then go ahead. I don't even go there. You are slandering me if you think I believe the way they do. Don't slander me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Betraying your bigotry, bub.  I don't pay any attention to Stormfront, talk radio, Bill O'Reilly, Rush Limbaugh, Glen Beck and the entire host of folks loons like you use as "arguments", in a feeble attempt to deflect attention from your inane comments.
Click to expand...


Prove to me that anti Zionism is anti Semitism. Prove to me that Zionism is necessary to the religion of Judaism. Otherwise, keep silent.


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Yawn *
> 
> Suggest you read through the excruciatingly boring threads in the archive in which the Antisemites have gone on and on ad nauseum regarding the Evul Joos.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to listen to Stormfront and those idiots destroy the truth for their white supremacist attitudes, then go ahead. I don't even go there. You are slandering me if you think I believe the way they do. Don't slander me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paging Dr. Boudicca!!!!
> 
> PAGING DR BODICCAAAAAaaaaaaAA!
> 
> We need that Skin Thickening hypo, STAT!
Click to expand...


Ah, Nurse Samson.

This case of Thin-Skinned Sanctimony is clearly terminal.   Perhaps the Auto-Mod-Attendant will perform a mercy killing.


----------



## boedicca

Gary Anderson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Yawn *
> 
> Suggest you read through the excruciatingly boring threads in the archive in which the Antisemites have gone on and on ad nauseum regarding the Evul Joos.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to listen to Stormfront and those idiots destroy the truth for their white supremacist attitudes, then go ahead. I don't even go there. You are slandering me if you think I believe the way they do. Don't slander me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Betraying your bigotry, bub.  I don't pay any attention to Stormfront, talk radio, Bill O'Reilly, Rush Limbaugh, Glen Beck and the entire host of folks loons like you use as "arguments", in a feeble attempt to deflect attention from your inane comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove to me that anti Zionism is anti Semitism. Prove to me that Zionism is necessary to the religion of Judaism. Otherwise, keep silent.
Click to expand...


I bet you're a big fan of the leftwing oriented Wikipedia, so let's take a little look see at how they define Zionism:

_*Zionism* (Hebrew: צִיּוֹנוּת, translit. Tsiyonoot) is a nationalist movement of Jews and Jewish culture that supports the creation of a Jewish homeland in the territory defined as the Land of Israel.[1] A religious variety of Zionism supports Jews upholding their Jewish identity, opposes the assimilation of Jews into other societies and has advocated the return of Jews to Israel as a means for Jews to be a majority in their own nation, and to be liberated from antisemitic discrimination, exclusion, and persecution that had historically occurred in the diaspora.[1]..._

Zionism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

A movement to support Jews and Jewish culture...hmmm, so just what does it mean to be Anti Jews and Jewish Culture?

Seriously, wouldn't you be happier at DailyKos?


----------



## Foxfyre

Gary Anderson said:


> Boedicca, just FYI, Herzl, the father of Zionism came up with the concept of relocating the native population when the Zionist state was created. So, the ethnic cleansing of 1948, where Palestinians were tortured, stoned, murdered, including children, and driven out of Palestine, was premeditated. Israel is engaging in a war crime daily. That has nothing to do with Judaism.



Hi Gary.  Welcome to USMB.  You'll find some soul brothers and sisters here, but with your post here I'm afraid you have fully revealed your stripes and called into question whether you are conservative or Christian, both of whom are generally less prone to this kind of anti-Semitism and dishonest history.  Also they generally spot somebody with an agenda, and this definitely qualifies.


----------



## Ropey

Gary Anderson said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys. Nice to see a political forum that includes humor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi. but I feel I must point out the following:
> As a Muslim, I have no sense of humour and will suicide bomb the first person to accuse me of being even slightly funny.
> I do the same to the next one, and any other fucker that suggests it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hand over mouth to keep from laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um
> 
> You realize that we cannot see or hear you, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your problem?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary Anderson

boedicca said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Yawn *
> 
> Suggest you read through the excruciatingly boring threads in the archive in which the Antisemites have gone on and on ad nauseum regarding the Evul Joos.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to listen to Stormfront and those idiots destroy the truth for their white supremacist attitudes, then go ahead. I don't even go there. You are slandering me if you think I believe the way they do. Don't slander me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Betraying your bigotry, bub.  I don't pay any attention to Stormfront, talk radio, Bill O'Reilly, Rush Limbaugh, Glen Beck and the entire host of folks loons like you use as "arguments", in a feeble attempt to deflect attention from your inane comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove to me that anti Zionism is anti Semitism. Prove to me that Zionism is necessary to the religion of Judaism. Otherwise, keep silent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you're a big fan of the leftwing oriented Wikipedia, so let's take a little look see at how they define Zionism:
> 
> _*Zionism* (Hebrew: צִיּוֹנוּת, translit. Tsiyonoot) is a nationalist movement of Jews and Jewish culture that supports the creation of a Jewish homeland in the territory defined as the Land of Israel.[1] A religious variety of Zionism supports Jews upholding their Jewish identity, opposes the assimilation of Jews into other societies and has advocated the return of Jews to Israel as a means for Jews to be a majority in their own nation, and to be liberated from antisemitic discrimination, exclusion, and persecution that had historically occurred in the diaspora.[1]..._
> 
> Zionism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> A movement to support Jews and Jewish culture...hmmm, so just what does it mean to be Anti Jews and Jewish Culture?
> 
> Seriously, wouldn't you be happier at DailyKos?
Click to expand...

I support Jewish culture, in Los Angeles. Now, lets get down to it since I found this. Nationalism and religion aren't the same. The land of Israel was a spiritual expression from the Bible, the Torah OT. But the founders of Israel were atheists, and weren't even agnostics. The prophets said that the new Zion would be established by the Messiah, not by a bunch of atheist unbelievers. The Jews who were alive when Zionism was born opposed it because they knew the Zionists weren't the Messiah. You don't know much do you? Bubbette.


----------



## Gary Anderson

Foxfyre said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boedicca, just FYI, Herzl, the father of Zionism came up with the concept of relocating the native population when the Zionist state was created. So, the ethnic cleansing of 1948, where Palestinians were tortured, stoned, murdered, including children, and driven out of Palestine, was premeditated. Israel is engaging in a war crime daily. That has nothing to do with Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gary.  Welcome to USMB.  You'll find some soul brothers and sisters here, but with your post here I'm afraid you have fully revealed your stripes and called into question whether you are conservative or Christian, both of whom are generally less prone to this kind of anti-Semitism and dishonest history.  Also they generally spot somebody with an agenda, and this definitely qualifies.
Click to expand...

I am what I said I was. I am a liberal who supports gun rights. I am a Christian who stands for separation of church and state. I view Christian Zionism/Dispensationalism as being false religion.


----------



## Samson

Gary Anderson said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys. Nice to see a political forum that includes humor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi. but I feel I must point out the following:
> As a Muslim, I have no sense of humour and will suicide bomb the first person to accuse me of being even slightly funny.
> I do the same to the next one, and any other fucker that suggests it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hand over mouth to keep from laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um
> 
> 
> You realize that we cannot see or hear you, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your problem?
Click to expand...



Hey, I'm not the one stifling a laugh over a message board.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Delta4Embassy

boedicca said:


> Betraying your bigotry, bub.  I don't pay any attention to Stormfront, talk radio, Bill O'Reilly, Rush Limbaugh, Glen Beck and the entire host of folks loons like you use as "arguments", in a feeble attempt to deflect attention from your inane comments.



Odd how Glen Beck got into a discussion about antisemites when according to mods here he isn't one...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

deltex1 said:


> We love Jews here...so get ready to rumble...welcome.



As a bisexual I love everybody


----------



## saveliberty

Haters gotta hate boedicca.


----------



## saveliberty

Writer huh?  Guy screwed up his own introduction thread.


----------



## Gary Anderson

Delta4Embassy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Betraying your bigotry, bub.  I don't pay any attention to Stormfront, talk radio, Bill O'Reilly, Rush Limbaugh, Glen Beck and the entire host of folks loons like you use as "arguments", in a feeble attempt to deflect attention from your inane comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd how Glen Beck got into a discussion about antisemites when according to mods here he isn't one...
Click to expand...

Well, Zionism of Fox News made him rich. On the other hand he had an anti Semite rant awhile back. But Glenn Beck is a "Christian" Zionist. You can't really be one of those although all the Despensationalists are practicing that false religion. And Netanyahu praised him: Despite Glenn Beck s Slanders Of Israelis Netanyahu Says He Is Fearless In Defending Israel Against Slanders ThinkProgress

Historically, the John Birch Society, Koch Bros Dad, and now Beck, have taught that there is a New World Order and it is communistic. Well, it is planned, but not communistic. They do that because they hate Russia. But here is the deal, Roubini said the profits are PRIVATIZED. The losses are SOCIALIZED. Therefore, the New World Order is crony capitalist. Pretty simple, really. Beck is a deceiver and a Zionist to the core.


----------



## saveliberty

Conspiracy theories are a few sections down.


----------



## skye

saveliberty said:


> Conspiracy theories are a few sections down.




Exactly.....down the Hall to the left OP !


----------



## Gary Anderson

skye said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracy theories are a few sections down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.....down the Hall to the left OP !
Click to expand...

I understand that, but this is also the satire section and my piece on Rick Perry is satire. Did you know that Watergate was a proven conspiracy. Operation Northwoods, a declassified plan to bomb American cities and use remote control planes against Americans and blame the Cubans was a proven planned conspiracy. It was established by General Lemnitzer, Chief of Staff, and vetoed by JFK. Just FYI, Cheney worked with General Lemnitzer at one time.


----------



## saveliberty

No, this is the introduction section, although you are beginning to be a satire piece.


----------



## Gary Anderson

saveliberty said:


> No, this is the introduction section, although you are beginning to be a satire piece.


Thanks for the insult. I thrive on insults.


----------



## Ropey

^ That wasn't an insult.  You came in on satire.

Remember?


----------



## Gary Anderson

Ropey said:


> ^ That wasn't an insult.  You came in on satire.
> 
> Remember?


I was hoping it was an insult. Hey Ropey, so we don't get started off on the wrong foot, this conspiracy process has been a difficult one for me. I started out trying to figure out the housing bubble. It was considered by most to be just a random event. But I got to looking into it and found that it was a conspiracy. There was a plan to misprice risk in the bond market for mortgage bonds. That is a proven fact. Now that we have a rich man cash bubble since the bottom, we can see that this new mini bubble is caused by Wall Street as well. That sort of vindicates my position regarding the massive bubble last decade.

Then Greenspan, the same guy who said you could get a "better deal" with an adjustable mortgage, said in his book that he told Bush to secure the oil ministry first, in the invasion of Iraq. That sounded planned as well. Apparently it was. Then I read an article from the BBC which said that the Taliban went to Texas in 1997. Why would the Taliban go to Texas? Well, it was for a pipeline to Cheney/HW Bush investments in the Caspian Sea. Well, Cheney had motive for 9/11 if the Taliban refused the pipeline.

So, then, I read the PNAC website, which said a new Pearl Harbor would be needed in order to speed the process into the middle east. Turns out, Cheney was part of PNAC. So Cheney had motive for 9/11. Cheney had knowledge of 9/11 if you think this statement by PNAC was no accident. So then, Cheney had motive and knowledge of 9/11. That was worthy of a criminal investigation, which would never come.

With all the proof about squibbs shooting out of the towers and WTC7, not hit by a plane, being detonated, the Cheney connection became evident.

Then I found that there were trades on the commodity and stock exchanges prior to 9/11 that looked as if someone already knew. I connected Wall Street with 9/11 and realized the financial cabal had a military component, the neocons. The neocons, with the regime change in the middle east, adopted the Yinon Zionist plan which I found to be a blue print for all that was going on since W Bush became president.

So, I view a very large conspiracy here, and that drives what I write, including the satire. i don't think the conspirators are completely confident in their position, knowing that there are forces in the world both western and outside the west, that know what they are about and oppose them. Even Medvedev is well  versed in the doctrine of Zionist regime change. The Russians know more than our average citizen about these things.

I am an independent. Both parties are in on the cabal. The military wing has more influence on the Republican side, but the Dems are sneaky about war as well. Hope this helps explain my world view.

Oh, and I believe God hates empire and prefers national sovereignty. The cabal has forced nations to give up sovereignty to participate in the financial system that brought us liar loans! I don't believe God likes this empire and will ultimately destroy it one day.


----------



## Ropey

> Both parties are in on the cabal.









More on Cabal 9 News, and until you get to a media outlet to watch it...


...Cabal Times


----------



## Mertex

Have fun posting here....


----------



## Statistikhengst

Gary Anderson said:


> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!




Welcome...

and I am very sure we will not get along. but have fun.


----------



## Gary Anderson

Pop23 said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor?
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...

Looking at your face makes me laugh.


----------



## Mindful

Pop23 said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor?
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...


You should see some sites. Like all the joy has been sucked out of life.


----------



## Gary Anderson

Mindful said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor?
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should see some sites. Like all the joy has been sucked out of life.
Click to expand...

Then maybe your joy was based upon a false notion of the world. Now you can only laugh at the darkness.


----------



## Mindful

Is that  Zionism guy in the wrong thread? I thought he said he wanted some humour.


----------



## Mindful

Gary Anderson said:


> Then maybe your joy was based upon a false notion of the world. Now you can only laugh at the darkness.



You must be a motivational speaker.


----------



## Mindful

Foxfyre said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boedicca, just FYI, Herzl, the father of Zionism came up with the concept of relocating the native population when the Zionist state was created. So, the ethnic cleansing of 1948, where Palestinians were tortured, stoned, murdered, including children, and driven out of Palestine, was premeditated. Israel is engaging in a war crime daily. That has nothing to do with Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gary.  Welcome to USMB.  You'll find some soul brothers and sisters here, but with your post here I'm afraid you have fully revealed your stripes and called into question whether you are conservative or Christian, both of whom are generally less prone to this kind of anti-Semitism and dishonest history.  Also they generally spot somebody with an agenda, and this definitely qualifies.
Click to expand...


I've seen liberals talk like that.


----------



## Mindful

> Even Medvedev is well versed in the doctrine of Zionist regime change.



Who?


----------



## Gary Anderson

Mindful said:


> Even Medvedev is well versed in the doctrine of Zionist regime change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...

Don't show your ignorance, that is the number 2 man in Russia. He knows full well what Yinon Zionism is. Want proof? 

Arabs Beware the 8220 Small States 8221 Option Libya 360  Israel's Oded Yinon Zionism of 1982 calls for small Arab states, and a break up of all the strategic Arab states. Medvedev understands this and spoke about it.

Revolutions across the Arab world could see fanatics coming to power, breaking up states and leading to “fires for years”, Russia’s president has said.

Dmitry Medvedev’s comments on Tuesday contrasted with those of Western leaders, who have largely expressed sympathy with pro-democracy protesters in North Africa and the Middle East.

“The situation is tough. We could be talking about the disintegration of large, densely-populated states, talking about them breaking up into little pieces,” he said in comments broadcast on state television.​Medvedev Arab revolutions could advance Oded Yinon 8217 s Zionist plan The Passionate Attachment


----------



## Mindful

Gary Anderson said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Medvedev is well versed in the doctrine of Zionist regime change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't show your ignorance, that is the number 2 man in Russia. He knows full well what Yinon Zionism is. Want proof?
> 
> Arabs Beware the 8220 Small States 8221 Option Libya 360  Israel's Oded Yinon Zionism of 1982 calls for small Arab states, and a break up of all the strategic Arab states. Medvedev understands this and spoke about it.
> 
> Revolutions across the Arab world could see fanatics coming to power, breaking up states and leading to “fires for years”, Russia’s president has said.
> 
> Dmitry Medvedev’s comments on Tuesday contrasted with those of Western leaders, who have largely expressed sympathy with pro-democracy protesters in North Africa and the Middle East.
> 
> “The situation is tough. We could be talking about the disintegration of large, densely-populated states, talking about them breaking up into little pieces,” he said in comments broadcast on state television.​Medvedev Arab revolutions could advance Oded Yinon 8217 s Zionist plan The Passionate Attachment
Click to expand...


Oh I see. Got any pics of him?

What do Zionists look like?


----------



## Gary Anderson

Mindful said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Medvedev is well versed in the doctrine of Zionist regime change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't show your ignorance, that is the number 2 man in Russia. He knows full well what Yinon Zionism is. Want proof?
> 
> Arabs Beware the 8220 Small States 8221 Option Libya 360  Israel's Oded Yinon Zionism of 1982 calls for small Arab states, and a break up of all the strategic Arab states. Medvedev understands this and spoke about it.
> 
> Revolutions across the Arab world could see fanatics coming to power, breaking up states and leading to “fires for years”, Russia’s president has said.
> 
> Dmitry Medvedev’s comments on Tuesday contrasted with those of Western leaders, who have largely expressed sympathy with pro-democracy protesters in North Africa and the Middle East.
> 
> “The situation is tough. We could be talking about the disintegration of large, densely-populated states, talking about them breaking up into little pieces,” he said in comments broadcast on state television.​Medvedev Arab revolutions could advance Oded Yinon 8217 s Zionist plan The Passionate Attachment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see. Got any pics of him?
> 
> What do Zionists look like?
Click to expand...

Here is my small list of non Jewish Zionists. This just scratches the surface. There are white guys, black guys, Muslims, Iranians, and Hispanics, oh, and even an Alaskan: Examples of Globalization Here Is a Small List of Non Jewish Zionists from the US and UK. Virtually All Races Are Included


----------



## Mindful

Here's a Jewish Zionist.


----------



## saveliberty

...and here is a introduction thread, which is not designed to be a political thread.  Gary is really slow, so just ignore him.


----------



## Mindful

saveliberty said:


> ...and here is a introduction thread, which is not designed to be a political thread.  Gary is really slow, so just ignore him.



I was wondering why he was talking about Zionists on an introduction thread.


----------



## Gary Anderson

Mindful said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here is a introduction thread, which is not designed to be a political thread.  Gary is really slow, so just ignore him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering why he was talking about Zionists on an introduction thread.
Click to expand...

I made a general introduction. You can read it. You have been posting and I have been responding. By the way, I have no idea who that girl is.


----------



## Mindful

Gary Anderson said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here is a introduction thread, which is not designed to be a political thread.  Gary is really slow, so just ignore him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering why he was talking about Zionists on an introduction thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made a general introduction. You can read it. You have been posting and I have been responding. By the way, I have no idea who that girl is.
Click to expand...


You haven't shut up about Zionists. Do you want to know who that girl is?


----------



## Gary Anderson

Mindful said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here is a introduction thread, which is not designed to be a political thread.  Gary is really slow, so just ignore him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering why he was talking about Zionists on an introduction thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made a general introduction. You can read it. You have been posting and I have been responding. By the way, I have no idea who that girl is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't shut up about Zionists. Do you want to know who that girl is?
Click to expand...

I won't either. I don't care to know from a rude idiot like you. you are on ignore.


----------



## saveliberty

You were built for the ignore feature.  Self promoting haters are not interesting, even when they think they are being humorous.

MIndful:  SJ


----------



## Tresha91203

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Cosmos

What did you do to keep your brain cells active when you were with the govt, Gary?


----------



## Mindful

Gary Anderson said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here is a introduction thread, which is not designed to be a political thread.  Gary is really slow, so just ignore him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering why he was talking about Zionists on an introduction thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made a general introduction. You can read it. You have been posting and I have been responding. By the way, I have no idea who that girl is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't shut up about Zionists. Do you want to know who that girl is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't either. I don't care to know from a rude idiot like you. you are on ignore.
Click to expand...


That was satire, I take it?


----------



## NoNukes

Gary Anderson said:


> Hi Guys, having written on dark subjects regarding globalization, I decided to to satire because I needed a laugh. Others may not find my satire funny, but I laugh so at least it is therapy! I see that there are some Zionists here. Let me be clear, I am not a racist, and I oppose all racial superiority from anybody. However, I view Zionism as a political movement, and multiracial as it has gone global. I view this movement as the most dangerous movement as it seeks regime change everywhere, with lots of innocent people being hurt and killed.
> 
> I raised 4 kids. I retired from government and am keeping the brain cells active by writing and waiting for trolls to torch. Just kidding. I am a liberal for gun rights and I am a Christian. You should all have fun with that!



Welcome.


----------



## Mindful

Cosmos said:


> What did you do to keep your brain cells active when you were with the govt, Gary?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

_Hi, guys. Nice to see a political forum that includes humor _

Yes, our resident conservatives are very amusing – what's even more amusing is they think they're being serious.


----------



## Ropey

^Knows what all conservatives here are thinking.  

"cough, cough, hack, hack"


----------



## Tresha91203

Ropey said:


> ^Knows what all conservatives here are thinking.
> 
> "cough, cough, hack, hack"



I think there are a fair number of people who only know "conservative people" on political message boards. I live in South Louisiana and haven't heard the n word or negro spoken out loud in I don't know how long. Even then, it is old people. I'm not saying there are no racists here. I'm sure there are, but I don't hang with idiots. I don't know any abortion clinic bombers either, or even protesters. What you see on TV and message boards is not real life.  On the other side, I've only known one liberal whack job in real life and that was in WA state.

Most people are rational. I think we just like to highlight the whack jobs. It is easy enough to do. They yell the loudest.

Edited typos


----------



## saveliberty

It is encouraging that no one is advocating for Mr. Churchill.


----------



## Gary Anderson

saveliberty said:


> You were built for the ignore feature.  Self promoting haters are not interesting, even when they think they are being humorous.
> 
> MIndful:  SJ


Who do I hate? My natural father was Jewish. I don't hate Jews, so who do I hate? I hate what Zionists have done, and they can be from every race and they are a political movement, like the Whigs. i would like them to join the Whigs and self destruct. But I know that won't happen. No real Jews can support the Zionist cause I hate what they have done to the world through and to the Palestinians and to America. I hate that they claim to establish Zion when the Torah says the New Zion would be established by Messiah.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gary Anderson said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love Jews here...so get ready to rumble...welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my natural father was Jewish and I am adopted. Like I say, I object to all racial superiority. But Zionism is not Judaism and is simply a political project bought and paid for by Rothschild in the 1800's.
Click to expand...

 well said gary.i see you are awake on this issue.welcome aboard.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gary Anderson said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were built for the ignore feature.  Self promoting haters are not interesting, even when they think they are being humorous.
> 
> MIndful:  SJ
> 
> 
> 
> Who do I hate? My natural father was Jewish. I don't hate Jews, so who do I hate? I hate what Zionists have done, and they can be from every race and they are a political movement, like the Whigs. i would like them to join the Whigs and self destruct. But I know that won't happen. No real Jews can support the Zionist cause I hate what they have done to the world through and to the Palestinians and to America. I hate that they claim to establish Zion when the Torah says the New Zion would be established by Messiah.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary Anderson

9/11 inside job said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love Jews here...so get ready to rumble...welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my natural father was Jewish and I am adopted. Like I say, I object to all racial superiority. But Zionism is not Judaism and is simply a political project bought and paid for by Rothschild in the 1800's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well said gary.i see you are awake on this issue.welcome aboard.
Click to expand...

Thanks, 9/11.


----------

